# Neve em CHAVES



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2007 às 22:50)

Esta foto é uma preciosidade!

Imaginem a acumulação a maiores altitudes! Bons velhos tempos!


----------



## Brigantia (12 Jul 2007 às 22:53)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Boa foto...grande acumulação...
No próximo Inverno esse cenário vai-se repetir...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jul 2007 às 22:57)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Outra... Nevão em Chaves 1967!

Praça do Arrabalde!


----------



## Fil (14 Jul 2007 às 01:31)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Belo registo! A de 1940 mostra uma boa acumulação. Sem dúvida, eram outros tempos!

Há quantos anos não cai um bom nevão em Chaves? Desde 1997 não?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Jul 2007 às 13:52)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Exactamente Fil! O último grande nevão foi em 1997 na cidade! Nas freguesias neva frequentemente mas na cidade é dificil hoje em dia! A altitude é pouca! Na minha aldeia, só não houve acumulação este Inverno! Nevou mas em quantidade irrisória! Mas sem dúvida que mesmo nas aldeias o ano de 1997 deixou saudade! Andava eu na TELESCOLA, no 6º ano! A minha mana já andava no Liceu em Chaves! Já não voltou para casa! Tive neve pela cintura! As estufas desabaram... Vento fortíssimo gelado!    

*Bons velhos tempos!*

Outra da Freguesia vizinha à minha:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2007 às 00:11)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Outra foto da minha cidade pintada de branco do antigamente!
*Chaves no dia 25 de Dezembro-Dia de Natal de 1970:*


----------



## RMira (18 Jul 2007 às 11:36)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Muito bom registo! Mas será que agora a neve se mudou para Lisboa e arredores?!? 

Como será para o ano?


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2007 às 20:42)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Bons registos 

O Inverno de 1970/1971 foi espectacular em relação á neve. Nevou no Natal de 1970 e depois voltou a nevar bastante em Janeiro de 1971.


Não há fotos dos nevões de 1983 e de 1994?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2007 às 22:20)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

E mais Chaves... Esta não sei de que ano é!
É da antiga zona termal da cidade!
As Caldas de Chaves:






Pelo que se vê este nevão deixou em Chaves cerca de 15/20 cm de neve! Realmente, já não há Invernos assim!


----------



## Minho (18 Jul 2007 às 23:30)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Essas imagens são umas verdadeiras pérolas!


----------



## Fil (19 Jul 2007 às 03:46)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> Outra foto da minha cidade pintada de branco do antigamente!
> *Chaves no dia 25 de Dezembro-Dia de Natal de 1970:*



Um natal branco


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jul 2007 às 20:17)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Esta foto mostra o *Largo da Arrabalde*, onde se situa nos nossos dia o Palacio da Justiça da Comarca Flaviense! De facto destes tempos quase nada resta, a não ser as fachadas das mercearias Irmãos Machado que conservam os moldes originais! Lindo... lindo!






Não posso deixar de referir o meu amigo Fernando Ribeiro autor do Blog Chaves Antiga que nos premeia com estes autênticos tesouros!
BEM HAJAS FERNANDO! Um Flaviense com garra!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2007 às 12:43)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

*Janeiro 1997*
A última grande nevada na cidade de Chaves! Já lá vão 10 anos!
Segundo os antigos eram bem mais frequentes, de resto como as fotos que tenho postado provam! É triste!


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2007 às 16:50)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*



Flaviense21 disse:


> *Janeiro 1997*
> A última grande nevada na cidade de Chaves! Já lá vão 10 anos!
> Segundo os antigos eram bem mais frequentes, de resto como as fotos que tenho postado provam! É triste!
> [/IMG]



Os antigos dizem sempre isso


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Jul 2007 às 22:15)

*Re: Neve em CHAVES (1940)*

Desta feita faço uma abordagem a outra localidade, contudo sem sair do Alto Tamêga e Barroso! A fria e alta Vila de Montalegre!
Montalegre é o núcleo urbano mais alto de Portugal... A cidade mais alta isso sim é a Guarda!

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/6096/535/1600/20022006(016).jpg?force=1

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/6096/535/1600/19022006(009).jpg?force=1

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/6096/535/1600/20022006(009).jpg?force=1
*

Mais alto ainda! A rainha do Alto Tâmega: Serra do Larouco:








ALTO TÂMEGA-CHAVES*


----------



## Fil (23 Jul 2007 às 01:20)

Belas fotos Flaviense21!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Ago 2007 às 21:34)

Suiça? Andorra? Espanha? Iceland?, Serra da Estrela? Qual que? Trás-os-Montes! Em pleno Alto Tâmega e Barroso!
Que saudade destes Invernos!
Pitões das Junias (MONTALEGRE):


----------



## Brigantia (20 Ago 2007 às 23:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Suiça? Andorra? Espanha? Iceland?, Serra da Estrela? Qual que? Trás-os-Montes! Em pleno Alto Tâmega e Barroso!
> Que saudade destes Invernos!
> Pitões das Junias (MONTALEGRE):



Grande foto...lindo mas que grande acumulação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Set 2007 às 23:25)

Deixo mais este link com fotos de mais alta Vila de Portugal: Montalegre

http://www.cm-montalegre.pt/galeria_flash/?album=Neve_no_concelho


----------



## Fil (10 Set 2007 às 16:16)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Suiça? Andorra? Espanha? Iceland?, Serra da Estrela? Qual que? Trás-os-Montes! Em pleno Alto Tâmega e Barroso!
> Que saudade destes Invernos!
> Pitões das Junias (MONTALEGRE):



Eu tenho essa foto em tamanho maior, se quiseres:

2376x1766 - 4,6 MB




É uma boa acumulação, mas nada de anormal para uma das localidades mais altas de Portugal


----------



## Vicente Limberg (13 Set 2007 às 15:27)

Qual a altitude de Montalegre?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Set 2007 às 18:44)

Montalegre famosa pela sua maneira simpática e calorosa de receber as pessoas, está situada lá bem no norte do país, fazendo fronteira com a Galiza. Com uma superfície de 782 Km² e com pouco mais de 15 000 habitantes,   é inequivocamente um dos paraísos naturais do nosso planeta. 
Excepectuando a Serra da Estrela, a mais alta do País, é no concelho de Montalegre que se erguem as serras mais altas: Larouco (1 525m), Gerês (1 507m), Mourela (1 373m), Alturas ( 1 279m), Barroso (1 261). Por essa razão não é de estranhar que a altitude média do concelho seja 1 000m, tanto como a vila de Montalegre. A flora da região é a característica das zonas frias e de altitude. 

A terra de Barroso, que compreende os actuais concelhos de Montalegre e Boticas, constitui uma grande unidade geográfica, bastante homogénea, com características singulares nos aspectos humano, económico e cultural. Devido ao seu longo isolamento ainda se encontram em Barroso costumes que vêm desde séculos, já desaparecidos noutras regiões. O comunitarismo é um exemplo, com o forno colectivo, a vezeira, a fruição comum dos baldios, etc. 

As albufeiras existentes e os rios que por aqui nascem: Cávado, Rabagão, Beça, Cabril, etc. Deliciam 
os amantes da pesca desportiva e banhistas. 

O número de habitantes e visitantes sobe  estrondosamente durante os meses de verão, não só pelos "filhos" da  terra que por um ou outro motivo tiveram de se ausentar, mas também pelos turistas que por aqui passam. Embora durante o dia seja aparentemente uma vila calma, com o  cair da noite, as esplanadas, bares, restaurantes, discotecas, etc.,  são invadidas impiedosamente por  pessoas  vindas de todas as direcções, à procura de bem estar e diversão. 

Fonte: Turibarroso


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 15:37)

Mais imagens do concelho flaviense, desta feita da freguesia de Travancas:













Espero que gostem!

Visitem: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com


----------



## Brigantia (20 Set 2007 às 18:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mais imagens do concelho flaviense, desta feita da freguesia de Travancas:



Lindas
Que saudades do Inverno...


----------



## Minho (20 Set 2007 às 22:24)

Brigantia disse:


> Lindas
> Que saudades do Inverno...



Já está quase, já tá quase


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2007 às 23:00)

Bonitas imagens. Quando ocorreu esse nevão?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2007 às 23:55)

Dan disse:


> Bonitas imagens. Quando ocorreu esse nevão?



Lamento, mas também não sei! Fui busca-las ao Google Earth!


----------



## GomesCCM (25 Set 2007 às 22:31)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Montalegre famosa pela sua maneira simpática e calorosa de receber as pessoas, está situada lá bem no norte do país, fazendo fronteira com a Galiza. Com uma superfície de 782 Km² e com pouco mais de 15 000 habitantes,   é inequivocamente um dos paraísos naturais do nosso planeta.
> Excepectuando a Serra da Estrela, a mais alta do País, é no concelho de Montalegre que se erguem as serras mais altas: Larouco (1 525m), Gerês (1 507m), Mourela (1 373m), Alturas ( 1 279m), Barroso (1 261). Por essa razão não é de estranhar que a altitude média do concelho seja 1 000m, tanto como a vila de Montalegre. A flora da região é a característica das zonas frias e de altitude.
> 
> A terra de Barroso, que compreende os actuais concelhos de Montalegre e Boticas, constitui uma grande unidade geográfica, bastante homogénea, com características singulares nos aspectos humano, económico e cultural. Devido ao seu longo isolamento ainda se encontram em Barroso costumes que vêm desde séculos, já desaparecidos noutras regiões. O comunitarismo é um exemplo, com o forno colectivo, a vezeira, a fruição comum dos baldios, etc.
> ...



Só uma correcção, o ponto mais alto do Gerês é 1548m (conhecido pelo pico da nevosa). 1507 é o pico de Carris. Situam-se ambos em Portugal, a metros da fronteira, mas em Portugal.


----------



## GranNevada (26 Set 2007 às 16:18)

Eis a Nevosa em 15-04-93 , ao centro (Foto de Rui C. Barbosa ) :


----------



## GranNevada (26 Set 2007 às 16:21)

Em 28-02-06 : ( foto do mesmo autor )


----------



## GranNevada (26 Set 2007 às 16:22)

Aqui sem neve , a 18-03-07 : (foto do mesmo autor )


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Out 2007 às 01:10)

Sempre pensei que quando se falava no Geres como sendo a segunda serra mais alta do continente se errava, assim sendo a o Majestoso Larouco fica-se pelo 3º lugar mas ainda no pódio...

Mais outra da cidade de Chaves, desta feita da nossa milenar ponte romana:






Bons velhos tempos...

Fonte: Blog Chaves Antiga (Parabéns ao meu amigo Fernando Ribeiro, autor do mesmo).

 Olhem para os pilares, que aragem fresca!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Out 2007 às 22:33)

Mais Chaves... A minha terra! Que saudade!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2007 às 19:48)

Mais fotos! Deste feita da Freguesia de Gralhas, em pleno Barroso:






Esta sei a data, é de 26 de Dezembro 2004:









Saudade!


----------



## CMSAFF (14 Nov 2007 às 23:42)

26 de Dezembro é o meu dia de anos! Sempre gostava de passar um Natal branco desde criança, mas tal nunca aconteceu, esteve perto em 2 natais que passei no concelho de Goís, entre as Serras da Lousã e Açor e onde a geada se mantinha até às 11 da manhã cobrindo todo o panorama de branco, dando a impressão que tinha mesmo nevado!


----------



## karkov (15 Nov 2007 às 15:33)

o meu 1º post 

neve neve neve... é por ela que este fim de semana vou passar a noite a Bragança para estar mais perto de Sanabria que é para onde vou Domingo pela manhã... pelo que tenho visto nos poucos sites metereologicos que conheço, prevejo que haja queda de neve no Domingo por aqueles lados... se alguém andar por lá 

entretanto, se alguém me conseguir dar mais info sobre a metereologia daquela zona agradeço 

PS- desculpem o off topic e quanto ao tópico, as fotos estão lindissimas!!


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2007 às 16:07)

karkov disse:


> o meu 1º post
> 
> neve neve neve... é por ela que este fim de semana vou passar a noite a Bragança para estar mais perto de Sanabria que é para onde vou Domingo pela manhã... pelo que tenho visto nos poucos sites metereologicos que conheço, prevejo que haja queda de neve no Domingo por aqueles lados... se alguém andar por lá
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo ao fórum.

Pare essa região, as previsões apontam alguma neve já no domingo, mas mais para o fim do dia. Na segunda-feira continua a precipitação. Para esses dias o INM está a prever neve para cotas de 1200 / 1300m. 

http://www.inm.es/cgi-bin/p06hesp1.sh.2001

Na sexta ou no sábado as previsões serão mais fiáveis.


----------



## Z13 (15 Nov 2007 às 18:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mais fotos! Deste feita da Freguesia de Gralhas, em pleno Barroso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Apenas uma nota de "rodapé"....

Gralhas é em pleno Larouco. - (Tenho um grande amigo de lá!)

e fica bem acima dos 1000 metros, creio eu


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2009 às 18:52)

Fotografia da *zona termal de Chaves*, no final da década de 1950, ou início da década de 1960, uma época em que A Balada da Neve, o poema de Augusto Gil (1873-1929) evocado no título e inserido em Luar de Janeiro (1909), ainda era texto obrigatório nos manuais do ensino oficial:


*Batem leve, levemente,
   como quem chama por mim.
   Será chuva? Será gente?
   Gente não é, certamente
   e a chuva não bate assim.

   É talvez a ventania:
   mas há pouco, há poucochinho,
   nem uma agulha bulia
   na quieta melancolia
   dos pinheiros do caminho...

   Quem bate, assim, levemente,
   com tão estranha leveza,
   que mal se ouve, mal se sente?
   Não é chuva, nem é gente,
   nem é vento com certeza.

   Fui ver. A neve caía
   do azul cinzento do céu,
   branca e leve, branca e fria...
   Há quanto tempo a não via!
   E que saudades, Deus meu!

   Olho-a através da vidraça.
   Pôs tudo da cor do linho.
   Passa gente e, quando passa,
   os passos imprime e traça
   na brancura do caminho...

   Fico olhando esses sinais
   da pobre gente que avança,
   e noto, por entre os mais,
   os traços miniaturais
   duns pezitos de criança...

   E descalcinhos, doridos...
   a neve deixa inda vê-los,
   primeiro, bem definidos,
   depois, em sulcos compridos,
   porque não podia erguê-los!...

   Que quem já é pecador
   sofra tormentos, enfim!
   Mas as crianças, Senhor,
   porque lhes dais tanta dor?!...
   Porque padecem assim?!...

   E uma infinita tristeza,
   uma funda turbação
   entra em mim, fica em mim presa.
   Cai neve na Natureza
   e cai no meu coração.*

*Fonte: Chaves Antiga*


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2009 às 20:15)

Boas fotos!!!


----------



## Z13 (18 Jul 2009 às 22:58)

[


*Batem leve, levemente,
   como quem chama por mim.
   Será chuva? Será gente?
   Gente não é, certamente
   e a chuva não bate assim.

   É talvez a ventania:
   mas há pouco, há poucochinho,
   nem uma agulha bulia
   na quieta melancolia
   dos pinheiros do caminho...

   Quem bate, assim, levemente,
   com tão estranha leveza,
   que mal se ouve, mal se sente?
   Não é chuva, nem é gente,
   nem é vento com certeza.

   Fui ver. A neve caía
   do azul cinzento do céu,
   branca e leve, branca e fria...
   Há quanto tempo a não via!
   E que saudades, Deus meu!

   Olho-a através da vidraça.
   Pôs tudo da cor do linho.
   Passa gente e, quando passa,
   os passos imprime e traça
   na brancura do caminho...

   Fico olhando esses sinais
   da pobre gente que avança,
   e noto, por entre os mais,
   os traços miniaturais
   duns pezitos de criança...

   E descalcinhos, doridos...
   a neve deixa inda vê-los,
   primeiro, bem definidos,
   depois, em sulcos compridos,
   porque não podia erguê-los!...

   Que quem já é pecador
   sofra tormentos, enfim!
   Mas as crianças, Senhor,
   porque lhes dais tanta dor?!...
   Porque padecem assim?!...

   E uma infinita tristeza,
   uma funda turbação
   entra em mim, fica em mim presa.
   Cai neve na Natureza
   e cai no meu coração.*

*Fonte: Chaves Antiga*[/QUOTE]

É a primeira vez que leio esse poema na totalidade, e que belo que ele é...

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jul 2009 às 00:18)

Olá Flaviense21

Nunca fui de poemas na _"restrita varanda larga das palavras"_ ; a minha leitura passa prioritariamente por outras vertentes, mas admito que o que deixaste são belas palavras...


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2009 às 02:37)

Nunca tinha lido esse poema na totalidade, Eu não sou umgrande apreciador de poesia mas gostei bastante

Belas fotos de nevões de outrora


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jul 2009 às 23:12)

Para quem ainda não conhece!






O último Inverno foi memorável! Imagens da Freguesia de Travancas (Chaves):






No dia seguinte ao do forte nevão, em 25 de Janeiro de 2009, a camioneta que leva as crianças para a escola de Mairos (Chaves) não foi buscá-las a São Cornélio. Retido em casa, o menino ajudou a família, levando as cabras ao gestal para se alimentartem de giestas e prendeu-as à corda para não se perderem.


----------



## Veterano (21 Jul 2009 às 08:27)

Magníficos videos! Só é pena a neve não aparecer mais vezes pela zona de Chaves.


----------



## MSantos (21 Jul 2009 às 15:59)

Belos videos *Flaviense21 * Saudades do Inverno


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Jul 2009 às 19:37)

Veterano disse:


> Magníficos videos! Só é pena a neve não aparecer mais vezes pela zona de Chaves.



Em Chaves cidade nos dias que correm não é raro é raríssimo, mas nas aldeias fora da Veiga de Chaves a neve aparece praticamente todos os anos, em Travancas então, neva ainda mais que em Bragança devido à altitude! (900m)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2009 às 19:15)

Mais uma foto do inicio dos anos 60!







Todos os registos que venho a acumular desde há já bastante tempo me indicam algo inegável, há muitos anos que não há uma interrupção tão grande de neve digna desse nome na cidade de Chaves. Desde 1997 que não neva em condições em Chaves cidade!

Resta dizer que na foto podemos ver o magestoso pelourinho da cidade situado na Rua Direita junto à Praça Camões e Igrela Matriz!


----------



## Veterano (25 Out 2009 às 20:04)

Uma foto pode ser mais significativa de que vaga memórias...Parece inegável que as grandes nevadas dos anos 50 e 60, no interior do país (Chaves, Bragança, etc), em que a neve se mantinha semanas a fio, fruto de neve, de geadas, mais neve e assim por diante, não tiveram seguimento nas últimas décadas. 

  Motivos: não quero entrar em polémicas, mas para mim, algo aqueceu. Só espero que brevemente arrefeça de novo.


----------



## Fil (25 Out 2009 às 23:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Todos os registos que venho a acumular desde há já bastante tempo me indicam algo inegável, há muitos anos que não há uma interrupção tão grande de neve digna desse nome na cidade de Chaves. Desde 1997 que não neva em condições em Chaves cidade!



Então não nevou a 9 de Janeiro deste ano?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2009 às 20:07)

Fil disse:


> Então não nevou a 9 de Janeiro deste ano?


Nevar nevou, mas em quantidade irrisória! Mal acumulou e durou apenas alguns minutos pelo que pude apurar, não me encontrava cá nessa altura! Estava a referir-me a nevadas como as documentadas nestas fotos que tenho vindo a postar!

Vamos ver o que nos reserva este ano! Piorar não pode, logo tudo o que vier será um ganho e neste momento mais que neve venha chuva que boa falta faz!


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2009 às 23:15)

Mas com o que nevou no Minho, pensei que em Chaves também tivesse caído bem. Esta década não foi grande coisa para neve, tirando eventos pontuais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Mar 2013 às 20:09)

Mais uma de outros tempos... Década de 60






Grandes nevadas nestes tempos! 

Mais algumas do último evento de neve em Fevereiro deste ano:



















































*Freguesia de Travancas*


----------

